# Advice on new PC



## Endurs (Jan 19, 2007)

*updated*
*updated*
*updated*


Well I built a few PCs in my time and my current PC died.  I decided it wasn't worth trying to update my old PC with the horizon holding so many breakthroughs.  So I started doing some research and this is the machine I am looking at putting together.  I'm a heavy gamer, and any advice is appreciated.

(I'm pretty sure all of this is compatible but I didn't really double check!)

1. XCLIO A380BK Fully Black High Gloss Finish SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
2. EVGA 122-CK-NF68-TR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard 
3. Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6600
*4. HIS Hightech H195PRQT512DDN-R Radeon X1950PRO 512MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 IceQ Turbo HDCP*
5. GIGABYTE GH-PDU21-SC Ball CPU Cooler
*6. OCZ GameXStream OCZ600GXSSLI ATX12V 600W Power Supply *
*7. OCZ Platinum Revision 2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel*
9. SAMSUNG 941BW Black 19" 4 ms (GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor

Right now I am spending $1,545.92 (I was at $1,621).  I'd like to stick pretty close to this or under.  Do not want to spent over 1650.

My concerns
1. Will all this fit in the case with those large fans? Yes.  Thanks freaksavior.

2. Should I go ahead and get the GTX over the GTS with the vista on the horizon where I may need to upgrade anyway?  Numerous people told me to nix the GeForce and go with Radeon 1950.  Done and Done.  Thanks!

3. Should i get an additional fan for my graphics?  

4. Power supply?  Don't know much here.  Seemed like a good one.  Changed to OCZ.  Thanks WarEagleAU

5. Gaming.

All advice is welcomed.  Please comment!

-Endurs

On a side note, my old PC has (2) 250gb hard drives and a dual layer DVD burner and a regular DVD burner.  I will update these later in hopes they will be compatible with the new PC.  Cost effective IMO


----------



## PuMA (Jan 20, 2007)

If u have the cash (sounds like u do ) go for the gtx, alltough if u dont mind waiting ati R600 is on the horizon , and judging from the leaked material it will blow nvidia 8 series away. If ur into overclocking those zalman coolers seems to be really good. The rest seems fine to me.


----------



## xman2007 (Jan 20, 2007)

Endurs said:


> 2. Should I go ahead and get the GTX over the GTS with the vista on the horizon where I may need to upgrade anyway?



that will be absolutely fine for vista theres no way you would need to upgrade because of that, although as Puma stated if you have the cash go for the GTX  

nice looking stuff btw, should fly


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2007)

go for the GTX if you have the cash and dont worry about ATI r600 you would have to get a uber-PSU to get the thing to work it draws 250Watts+ stock


----------



## Endurs (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.  I've been looking into the GTX but it does add quite a bit to my cash total.  We'll see if I can live off my GeForce 6600GT and save up for the GTX, and possibly see if the r600 comes out.  

You think those big cards can fit into the case?

Should I get a bigger board(for SLI purposes)

-Thanks!


----------



## ktr (Jan 21, 2007)

Forget the gtx!

really, why fork over more cash when dx10 games are no where in site till Q3-4 of this year? thats about 6-8 months! by that time the r600 will come, and possible a 8900/8950 series will come out...and will cost the same as the 88's and no doubt have a better performance that the current dx10 cards. The first dx10 game is FSX...and i bet you want to play flights sims.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2007)

you could wait and get dual 8600 ultras


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 22, 2007)

i agree  w/ ktr. Don't bother with a dx10 card yet. wait till end of the year when the 88's are a bit cheaper and there are other dx10 cards to compare against. just get a lower end card and wait till more dx10 stuff comes out. 

I bought the A380 and it will be here Tuesday so i will let you know how big it is compared to my current mid tower, (Raidmax Scorpio)


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 22, 2007)

did you forget a speaker system in that list?
i see none...


----------



## Endurs (Jan 22, 2007)

For now, the speakers can wait.  Sounds not a HUGE deal for me.  On board sounds works just fine and I have an older 5.1 speaker system.  I've never had a sound card so it's kind of like I don't know what I'm missing!  LOL

But, yes it is missing a sound system.  Will I get one?  Maybe another day.

-Endurs


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 22, 2007)

I would trade that Rosewill PSU for a PCPower and Cooling, Enermax or Antec one. Im not too familiar with Rosewill, but Ive heard more negative than positive feedback. Of course, I could be out of place, but I would go Enermax, PCP&C, FSP, Seasonic, TT, OCZ or Antec over that one. 

Forgo the DX10 card and get a 1950 pro


----------



## Endurs (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok, from the reviews I have seen and what not I've noticed many people saying that the GeForce cards out perform the Radeon cars, but you all are suggesting the radeon cards.

GeForce 8800GTS is about the same price as the Radeon X1950XTX.  From what I am seeing the GeForce has a significant amount of more RAM.

I'd like to spend 250-320 on a Video Card.  What video card should I get....

GeForce 7950
or
Radeon 1950


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 22, 2007)

Endurs said:


> Ok, from the reviews I have seen and what not I've noticed many people saying that the GeForce cards out perform the Radeon cars, but you all are suggesting the radeon cards.
> 
> GeForce 8800GTS is about the same price as the Radeon X1950XTX.  From what I am seeing the GeForce has a significant amount of more RAM.
> 
> ...



Newegg has the X1900XT and the X1950XT on there for about $220.
That would be your best bang for the buck there.
But also note that there is an 8800GTS that has 320mb of RAM on it coming out soon for about $300.
Also, the regular 8800GTS is coming down in price it seems.
I have seen it at one point for $350.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2007)

7950GTX is good


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 22, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 7950GTX is good



You must mean a 7950GT (there is no such thing as a 7950GTX, only a 7950GX2 - which is a waste).


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok got my case today and the thing is HUGE, i honestly didn't expect it to be this big. and to answer your question if it will all fit, Yes, most defiantly will fit.

the pics are showing my Raid max scorpio atx mid tower side by side the Xclio A380

sorry for fuzzy pic, phone camera


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 24, 2007)

Endurs said:


> For now, the speakers can wait.  Sounds not a HUGE deal for me.  On board sounds works just fine and I have an older 5.1 speaker system.  I've never had a sound card so it's kind of like I don't know what I'm missing!  LOL
> 
> But, yes it is missing a sound system.  Will I get one?  Maybe another day.
> 
> -Endurs



im gonna agree with the other guys that the x1950 is the best you can do before Dx10 reallly hits the market and all the inital dx10 stuff comes crashing down in price.

practically everyones on onboard sound nowadays, apart from the audiophiles. but still, you can pick up decent speaker systems 5.1 surround for $50 nowadays


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 24, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> Ok got my case today and the thing is HUGE, i honestly didn't expect it to be this big. and to answer your question if it will all fit, Yes, most defiantly will fit.
> 
> the pics are showing my Raid max scorpio atx mid tower side by side the Xclio A380
> 
> sorry for fuzzy pic, phone camera



no offence but that case isnt too great looking imo
but anyway, why is there so much room above the PSU?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok thats fine if you don't like it. i bought it i like it. i dk why there is so much room above the psu. The case looks alot better with it lighted up!


----------



## Endurs (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm not buying the case based on looks, although I really like the look.  I like the idea of large fans with nice air flow and all the space.  I have a lot of space around my desk so it won't hurt me to go ahead and have something so large.

These forums gave the case a rating of 9.5 or something on the review.  They seemed to like it quite a bit.  I think the only downside was its weight.

As of now I am doing research on new PSU and video cards.  I'll let you all know what I come up with.

Thanks
-Endurs


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 24, 2007)

I get it. i think newegg actually messed up the listing for the black version of the case. The specs are the same so how could a case 21" high be a mid tower?? oh and airflow, it is prolly about as much air flow as 6 or 7 80mm fans


----------



## Endurs (Jan 24, 2007)

I updated my computer parts, etc.

1. XCLIO A380BK Fully Black High Gloss Finish SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
2. EVGA 122-CK-NF68-TR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard 
3. Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6600
*4. HIS Hightech H195PRQT512DDN-R Radeon X1950PRO 512MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 IceQ Turbo HDCP*
5. GIGABYTE GH-PDU21-SC Ball CPU Cooler
*6. OCZ GameXStream OCZ600GXSSLI ATX12V 600W Power Supply*
*7. OCZ Platinum Revision 2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel*
9. SAMSUNG 941BW Black 19" 4 ms (GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor

Question:  That motherboard says SLI - is that like crossfire?  Or do I need to find a new board for my Radeon card?  

Thanks
-Endurs


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 24, 2007)

sli and crossfire are basically the same (as far as i know) but i believe (somebody correct me if i  am wrong) that sli is just nvidias version of dual gpu and crossfire is ati's version of dual gpu's


http://www.gamespot.com/pages/video_player/popup.php?sid=6145609&pid=


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 25, 2007)

Different means to the same end - but as far as I'm aware, NVIDIA's SLI platform isn't compatible with ATi's Crossfire.

To be honest I wouldn't waste money buying the X1950, everyone's bleating about how there's gonna be something drastic happen in DX10 stuff shortly, hell we all know there's a big gnarly ATi in the works... why not just get something that'll do the job and run with it for a while?

That's why I'm running a 7800GT at the moment... 

Plus, it seems a bit of a slur to have a badass NVIDIA chipset with an ATi Card! *chuckle*


----------



## Endurs (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, I have a GeForce 6600 GT right now, 128mb.  Should I buy a second one and wait for this new ATI card to come out?  It would only cost 59.99 and I could put them on SLI?

Currently it was made by MSI but could I connect it to another video card by another company or do I need to buy another MSI card?

-Endurs


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 25, 2007)

I would think 2 6600gts would be fine, but you really should get like a 7900gs instead...


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 25, 2007)

Toms Hardware do a nice VGA chart if you wanna see how much of a difference SLI'd 6600GTs would make...

If you don't feel like clicking, the answer is - bugger all.

I'd look at just a coule of cheap second-hand 7800GTs or something, there was a pair of 7800GTXs going cheap locally not so long ago, I shoulda bought them...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2007)

actually nforce4 SLi boards with the ULi chipset can run xfire just fine there are modded drivers out for just google it


----------

